# Too much or not enuff?



## Chrome Capone (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and I have a few questions I'm hoping I can find answers for here. 
I recently purchased a 7" 24v motor out of a forklift, I plan to use it for go-kart. What kind of speed control should i use, and also, how fast can i expect to go?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Chrome Capone said:


> Hello all, I'm new to the forum and I have a few questions I'm hoping I can find answers for here.
> I recently purchased a 7" 24v motor out of a forklift, I plan to use it for go-kart. What kind of speed control should i use, and also, how fast can i expect to go?


Show us what you have. Include a photo of the nameplate or spec. Close up of comm and brushes help. Terminals; how many, labels? 

Use forum search feature for cart, kart, ekart, kokart, etc.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Chrome Capone said:


> ... how fast can i expect to go?


Greatly depend of your battery pack..., but I remember a friend who drive over 100 mph with a 7" forklift motor in his tiny go-kart 
http://www.evalbum.com/1205


----------



## Chrome Capone (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies.
As for the motor specs, I'm not really sure. Its being shipped to me at the moment, but sellers description stated most of the plates were missing. I'll provide more info as soon as I have the motor in hand.

As for the batteries, I'm starting with 2 12v sla's. Just as a reference point, then i'll go from there. 100 mph is way faster than im looking to go at the moment, lol. Im shooting for 40-45 mph.


----------



## Chrome Capone (Mar 25, 2014)

hope i got this right. Here's a shot of the motor, no plates =(, and the frame its gonna be sitting on/pushing. I've seen similar sized motors ( 24v/ 7" Dia.) rated a 65 amp. What speed control should i use for this. shooting for 40-45 mph. thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Chro,

Please fill in your location in the user CP. It is useful to us to know which continent, at minimum. 

That appears to be a Prestolite brand 6.6 inch diameter series wound forklift traction motor commonly used on 24 to 48V trucks. It looks like a awfully large and heavy motor for the frame and wheels you show. 

Regards,

major


----------



## Chrome Capone (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey major,

Yeah I thought that might be a problem, but i suppose I can slap another frame together in a few days. The wheels I have to work on. Anyway, back to the motor...
1. what speed control would you recommend for the motor i have?
2. what motor would you recommend for my frame and tire setup (Pictured)?

Thanks again


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for filling the blank on your local 

I don't like to do product or even company recommendations. Maybe others will. I suggest you look at the garage, EVAlbum (has a good search feature), threads on the bikes sub-forum and sponsors' websites to find similar builds and components. Your frame looks more like a trike than a cart.


----------

